# New from Iowa



## bbqmaverick (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Jeff and I am from a small town in south central Iowa.  I have been looking at this forum from the outside for several months and I finally got in the game.  This seems to be the best forum on the web. There is a bunch of information on here and plenty of good people to go with it.  A little bit about my experience: I would say I'm somewhere between a Rookie and a novice.  I have smoked quite a bit of porkloin and chicken and have been experimenting with pulled pork with good results so far. (At least that's what my friends say, but they aren't picky.)  I'm going to try some baby backs this weekend for the holiday. I hope to be talking with everyone soon. 

Everyone have a good safe 4th of July.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 3, 2009)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad ya found us!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Jeff.  Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Looking forward to seeing some qview soon.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 3, 2009)

Aloha, Glad you could join us.  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  A lot of good folk here..Have fun and post pictures when you can.


----------



## bbqmaverick (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the wondeful welcome.  I hope to do a qview this weekend. 

smokebuzz: I bleed black and gold! Go Hawks!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 3, 2009)

Lacona huh, I think I know a lady from there, went to school with her.


----------



## bassman (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad you found us and glad to have you aboard.


----------



## billbo (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Jeff! Looks like your off to a good start!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 3, 2009)

And the Iowegians keep joining the fun!!  Welcome from another Hawkeye...Tama/Toledo area here...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad to see you stopped lurking!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard jeff, glad ta have ya.  Ifin yer interested where havin another Iowa Gatherin at sailorville lake in Sept.  Just bunch a folks gettin tagether an smokin food an enjoyin the outdoors.  Yall more en welcome ta come.


----------



## jrp (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm another south-central Iowan that just joined. "Small" may be a bit of an overstatement for Lacona. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've got two butts on my masterbuilt right now and will be mixing up a couple trays of ABTs in a bit. Very glad I was directed to this site.


----------



## bbqmaverick (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, if you blink you'll miss the sprawling metropolis of Lacona.


----------



## dmack (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome from another Iowan. I hail from Huxley just south of the great Iowa State University.

dmack


----------



## tim k (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard.

Glad to see another guy from Iowa.


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 5, 2009)

Iowa the smoking capital of the nation!!!!!!! Welcome


----------



## smokininiowa (Jul 6, 2009)

Jeff,
Welcome, I am very new to SMF too,  what a great bunch of folks and talk about smoking ideas....wow! I am going to throw together my first fatty this weekend and help a buddy make some sausage and sticks.

I know a few folks from Lacona and I am just a few miles down the road, hell I might even know who you are.

Take care and welcome again!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 9, 2009)

A belated welcome to the forum Jeff. Nice to have you here. :)


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## jimvans (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the newest Iowan on the site.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome from Des Moines.  Gald to have ya.

We may have to rename this the Iowa Smoking Meat Forum.  

Hey Jeff,
You interested in moving up here?


----------



## jdt (Jul 10, 2009)

welcome from des moines


----------



## bbqmaverick (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in Des Moines enough I might as well.  I'll stick with the small town it is quiet and nobody cares if you get busy and your yard is a jungle once in awhile like mine is now.  

Thank you everyone for the reception!


----------



## isutroutbum (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome from Des Moines! Good to have another Iowegian on board!

Best,
Trout


----------

